# Down Shift



## Hemi 6.1 (May 25, 2014)

Hi there, fellow goat owners. I haven't been on here for a bit. Slowly fixing mine up. I have a 64 with a ST 300 trans. It will not down shift to first gear. I've been told there's a rod that goes from the carb down to the trans. The car has 3x2's and I don't see any rod. Can somebody tell me where the rod connects, on both ends?
Thanks, Hemi.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

No rod, there is a down shift switch under the dash that is activated by the accelerator pedal and it is wired to the ST300.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What 05 said. Sometimes the switch gets out of adjustment. It's easily adjustable, or you can slip a rubber hose on the actuator rod that rides against the accelerator pedal and it will take up the slack and downshift it earlier. You may have a bad switch in the trans, but that is accessible when you drop the pan. Either way, probably an easy fix.


----------



## Hemi 6.1 (May 25, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. Guess I'm gonna have to get a manual. The console was taken out to replace carpet and the former owner told me the neutral safety switch wasn't hooked back up, so I gotta look into that. Thanks again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No such thing as too much information. I have never regretted buying any manual for any car I had. A huge time saver and a valuable tool.


----------

